# Xorg-server aufsetzen Problem

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab gestern auf meinem Netbook den xorg-server installiert.

Es hat soweit alles geklappt, aber er hat diese Datei (keine Ahnung wie die genau heißt, diese estonian layout oder so.) nicht gefunden.

LG Roland

----------

## Erdie

Du mußt das fdi file erst aus dem /usr/share/hal/.. Bereich nach /etc/hal/ .. kopieren. Die exakten Pfade bitte prüfen, bin nicht am Rechner.

Aber wofür brauchst du das file? Du willst doch sicher ein deutsches Layout. Das File ist IMHO für die exotischen Varianten.

-Erdie

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, bin auch grad nicht am Rechner. Im Handbuch steht:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml wrote:*   

> Um X beizubringen, eine internationale Tastatur zu verwenden, können Sie die Inhalte der /usr/share/doc/hal-*/*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2  nach /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi  kopieren:
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 4.2: Verwenden einer existierenden Konfigurationsdatei
> 
> # bzcat /usr/share/doc/hal-*/*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 > /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi
> ...

 

Wo stell ich ihm sonst ein, dass ich ein deutsches Tastaturlayout haben will? (Ich hab keine xorg.conf)

In welcher Datei kann man die Eigenschaften vom Touchpad einstellen?

LG Roland

----------

## Erdie

Für das deutsche und englische Layout ist die Datei IMHO nicht notwendig. Es reicht dafür in der Datei 10-keymap-fdi die zeile:

 *Quote:*   

>  <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge> 
> 
> 

 

einzustellen. Diese Datei sollte schon dort liegen. Mit dem Touchpad weiß ich momentan nicht, da ich es nicht gebraucht habe.

----------

